# Bowtech Captain - Are these cams well in synch?



## wolfclan (Jul 13, 2006)

The bottom cam does look a little late. Usually you would watch the cables as they wrap on the module at full draw to see if they are in time, also if you pull hard into the draw stop the bottom cam will still rotate. I would time it by moving the draw stop so it doesnt interfer at full draw.
Going by your pics you could do this. 
1- lengthen the bottom cable
2- shorten the top cable
3- do a combination of both


----------



## lhamalai (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. Just to clarify, how important is the draw-stop in the draw? What if I would remove it completely or should I just move it back one notch?


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

On the two right pictures you can count the holes from the posts where your cables attach to the cables to tell if the cams are out of time or not. On the top cam the cable intersects at approximately the third hole from the post. On the bottom picture the cable intersects almost at the fourth hole. I would go to bowtecharchery, hover over the "Beyond The Bow" button then click on the downloads link. You can download the 2009 Mod Chart / Post Settings. I'll attach the link and hopefully it'll work to save you a few steps. http://bowtecharchery.com/downloads/BT09_ModPostChart.pdf

You can use this chart to tell what drawlength you are at and which hole your stop should be at for your drawlength. I wouldn't move the stop too far beyond the post it calls for in the chart. From what I've read you shouldn't remove the stop or move it too far back then draw your bow back. With the binary cam system, if you draw your bow and go beyond the letoff you can lock your bow up! Take a look at the drawlength then place the stop in the correct hole according to the chart, if it isn't already. You can tell if you are out of time or not by taking pictures like you did or have someone else count the holes like I described.

Good luck and I hope this wasn't too confusing!


----------



## lhamalai (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys - good posts. I think I understand the basics now, finally .

As a conclusion it seems that I shouldn't mess with the draw stop as that helps to set the current draw length (am I correct?). 

However, I will take down the bow and tighten / loosen the cables a bit by rotating them to get the cams in to synch as wolfcan suggested. Let's see how it works out .


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

You can turn the stop one way or another to give more or less draw length. More draw length will give more letoff and less draw length will give less letoff as well. You might be able to get by with moving to another hole, too but don't quote me on this.


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

If your cams are out of time what does it hurt ??? New at all the technicals here always just picked up my bows and shot now I am studying them a bit


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll keep this short for now and post more tomorrow.

Let's just say if your cams are rolling over equally your bow will shoot better and the back wall will be more solid. If they are out of time it will be very difficult to be accurate and your bow won't feel as comfortable. The back wall will have a spongy feeling to it. If you shoot your bow with the cams out of time then time them so they are equal you will see/feel the difference. The engine in your car or truck doesn't run very well when it's out of time, right? The same thing goes for your bow.


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

ieatmeat said:


> I'll keep this short for now and post more tomorrow.
> 
> Let's just say if your cams are rolling over equally your bow will shoot better and the back wall will be more solid. If they are out of time it will be very difficult to be accurate and your bow won't feel as comfortable. The back wall will have a spongy feeling to it. If you shoot your bow with the cams out of time then time them so they are equal you will see/feel the difference. The engine in your car or truck doesn't run very well when it's out of time, right? The same thing goes for your bow.


Thankyou for the answer good info


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Draw Stop*

Seems to me that the Top cable is into the Draw stop a bit too hard!!!

You can actually see some deflection in the cable if I am looking at it correctly...pictures are difficult to see the finer details sometimes

If I was at home w/ this bow on a Drawboard, I would shorten that DL off a bit and recheck timing just off the Drawstop, assuming DL is correct

It looks like their will still be some adjustments but I believe you will get a more accurate assessment backing off that Drawstop a bit


----------

